# My Tanks - 30Gal NPT / 29Gal NPT - 14 Pics



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

current Full Tank shot of my 30 Gallon. At time of picture that tank is just over the 
5th week mark at 37 days old








.









Top down shots of the 30G - First 2 showing the Sword and a bit of L. Repends trying to grow emersed it seems..








.








.
.
These first 2 pics show the aglae that Im fighting with right now pretty well...








.








.








.









A tank I literally threw together to hold plant extras. Its 29 Gallons with 2 42Watt Screw-Ins for lighting. The camera doesnt lie about light coverage. You can plainly see the big hole right in the center.








.
Top Down ...








.








.









This little guy has made a home in the 29G.. I caught him on a collecting trip in one of the local creeks in my area, NO CLUE what he is... was hoping you guys could help - The little I can tell you: He is mostly hangs out near the waters surface. Eats damn near anything he can get his mouth on... very timid.









.









I meant to post my 2.5Gal NPT so I'll get it up here in the next few days... and I also (javalee) have tons of pics from my collecting trip that I'm sorting through.. should be good ideas in this bunch for a river tank/biotope

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## foremptyfields (Jun 14, 2006)

My best guess would be that that fish is some sort of killie by the look of its mouth.


----------



## Kenneth (May 22, 2006)

My boy and I collected 3 fish like yours from a local fishing pond here in northern Illinois. They were hanging out at the surface around the bluegill. We placed them in my boys 20g tank with his 2 small bluegill and 2 goldfish. 
2 of them were gone the next day I think the large goldfish ate them. I have not been able to find out what they are myself.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like Fundulus notatus to me. Yes, it is a type of killifish. Check out the link below for a complete description. Nice tank!
http://www.natureserve.org/explorer/servlet/NatureServe?searchName=FUNDULUS+NOTATUS+


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I know a little about native fishes, you nailed it, spdskr!
A Blackstripe Topminnow, Fundulus notatus. Very timid, he needs some buddies, they are a loose-shoaling fish.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Justin, your tanks and the photos you took looking down are awesome! You've perfected the method, and I think we should put the photos under that "beautiful el natural tanks" topic that came up when El Natural first moved here 

I'm gonna pass the fish photos on to our local LDWF biologists to see what they think, but it sure does look like that Fundulus notatus. What a beautiful fish it is! So it eats algae and fish food or what?
I'm really looking forward to your other photos from the collecting trip!

Javalee


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help indentifying my new friend  ... You guys nailed it!

javalee-

Thanks for your kind comments  I LOVE the last topdown of the 30Gal... funny enough that is the best picture I've ever gotten of the betta 

On eating... He seems to care very little about what he's fed... After just 1 day i the tank he readily ate Dried blood worms, Tropical fish flake, Shrimp pellets (for bottom feeders) Algae wafers if you broke them up.... and floating cichlid pellets I had left over from the sunfish tank. 

LOL... he's funny trying to eat the cichlid pellets if you dont soak them first. They are too big and too hard for him..... so He'll grab it and run around the tank wih it in his mouth looking like some weird minature dolphin carying a basketball ...LOL... once it gets soft enough he'll go ahead and finish it off......

How big do these guys get? This one is currently about 3-4 inches long.

I really like him, but I've temporarily moved him to a 10gal in hopes I can find him some friends.... if not I'll probably release him... The 10gal is my temp holding tank... he's hanging out with a small crawfish that I caught in the same creek.......Note: Crawfish + Plants = MESS ...LOL... like a baby lawn mower ... also a cool little guy to watch.... but I'll probably turn him loose on my next trip to the creek  

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help identifying my new friend  ... You guys nailed it!

javalee-

Thanks for your kind comments  I LOVE the last topdown of the 30Gal... funny enough that is the best picture I've ever gotten of the betta 

On eating... He seems to care very little about what he's fed... After just 1 day i the tank he readily ate Dried blood worms, Tropical fish flake, Shrimp pellets (for bottom feeders) Algae wafers if you broke them up.... and floating cichlid pellets I had left over from the sunfish tank. 

LOL... he's funny trying to eat the cichlid pellets if you dont soak them first. They are too big and too hard for him..... so He'll grab it and run around the tank with it in his mouth looking like some weird miniature dolphin carrying a basketball ...LOL... once it gets soft enough he'll go ahead and finish it off......

How big do these guys get? This one is currently about 3-4 inches long.

I really like him, but I've temporarily moved him to a 10gal in hopes I can find him some friends.... if not I'll probably release him... The 10gal is my temp holding tank... he's hanging out with a small crawfish that I caught in the same creek.......Note: Crawfish + Plants = MESS ...LOL... like a baby lawn mower ... also a cool little guy to watch.... but I'll probably turn him loose on my next trip to the creek  

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

That's a beautiful tank, Justin! Great job!

As to F. notatus, I believe they get to be around 3 inches so your guy probably won't get much bigger. Also, in the wild I believe they eat insects but are also herbivorous, adding some of the algae wafers is probably a good idea.

-ricardo


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful tank! I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thanks guys 

My little algae problem is about over.... EXCEPT - the swords (Ruffle, Amazon and Ruben) ... every sword is affected... large tufts of hair algea on the tips and sides of every blade... I remove a good amount every day ....

The stuff usually takes a chunk of leaf with it too.... which makes me want to believe that the algae is attacking the dying/dead parts of the leaves and the swords are failing... Why I wonder?... water too soft? Maybe try root feeding the swords abit? ... i figured the Ruben was a gamble but I thought the Ruffle and Amazon would be OK... Though my water is pretty da*n soft (Note to self: I've GOT to get a better test kit)

The only other plant thats troubling me is the Red Temple..... its dying off pretty steady but I suspect I'm CO2 limited there.... ? Shame, such a pretty plant...... ... Im thinking of removing it to a smaller tank with DIY CO2 and see if if recovers.

I cant imagine an iron def. in any of these 4 plants as the soil should be pretty iron rich.... as well as the Onyx Sand... *shrug*

javalee: Still havnt forgot about the Collection Trip pictures... Been a rough couple of weeks for me 


Thanks again guys,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

*bump*


----------

